# I strongly believe



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
I want to write " and I strongly believe... " but got puzzled and have no clue at all of how to do it.

Thanks in advance for helping...


----------



## pusong_pinoy

Maniwala (to believe) is the verb you want, from the root tiwala.  As for the adjective, there are a few ways to say this.  I think malakas would work, but I'd probably use tapat, or matapat.  It's like truly or sincerely, and it does a better job of modifying belief than I think malakas would.

_Matapat akong naniniwala_, or _naniniwala ako ng matapat_.  To add even more conviction, you could say _tunay na naniniwala ako ng matapat_.


----------



## pusong_pinoy

_Naniniwala ako ng bou kong puso._

This one means I believe with all my heart.


----------



## LatinRainbow

pusong_pinoy said:


> _Naniniwala ako ng bou kong puso._
> 
> This one means I believe with all my heart.


That's another option, hadn't thought about it.
Great. Thank you!!!
With all this useful info I think I'll make my own learning book.


----------



## walterhartmann

pusong_pinoy said:


> _Naniniwala ako ng bou kong puso._
> 
> This one means I believe with all my heart.



Yes, that's right, but the syntax is a little weird. Here are some versions that I usually read / hear:

_Buong puso akong naniniwala_
or
_Naniniwala ako nang buong puso_
or
_Taos-puso akong naniniwala_ (this is "deeper" or _mas malalim_ as we say it, because the word _taos_ is no longer used in normal conversations (it's an ooold word ). But, the phrase _taos-puso_ is widely used in formal writing or speeches. But you can also use it informally, as long as you *mean* it.)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Buo ang akin paniniwala na...

In some Tagalog provinces like Batangas, they would say

''Mahigpit akong naniniwala...''


----------



## Ajura

Ako ay talagang naniniwala.


----------

